# My Best Transport Pics



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are a couple pics I took from today while I was taking some video of dad running around. As I get more shots I will add them here. Hopefully I will get enough footage for high quality youtube video soon  Thanks for looking

These are both handheld with my lens right up against the glass for support. And the second shot is a stack of 3 images.


Tricolor Transport by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Tricolor Transport 2 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr

and a crop from above

Tricolor Transport 2 (crop) by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome pics Justin! What lens are you using?

-Josh


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

These are awesome; frogs are so cool!


----------



## SirMitchel (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic photographs


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow slimy tadpoodles! Just amazing how they don't fall off the back.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

MikeSTL said:


> Wow slimy tadpoodles! Just amazing how they don't fall off the back.


I'm not 100% sure about this, Ed correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe the frogs release a water soluble mucus on their back that holds the tadpoles on, but once they hit the water, the mucus dissolves and the tadpole swims away.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

And Josh, I use a Canon 100mm 2.8 USM lens on my 5Dmkii. This combo still surprises me with how crisp, and especially detailed properly photographed shots are. If you go to my flickr Im pretty sure you can view the pictures full res.


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

Amazing how, like humans, they know to take care of their young ones.
The pictures are very nice too.


----------



## Styx (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are awesome photos.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Just watched your Peninsula timelapse video on youtube. Pretty amazing!
Nice Butterfly shots on flickr as well.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sick photos!!


----------



## shadopadla (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazing photos! I hope to upgrade to a full frame Canon some day!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

Great shots!!


----------

